# early 2008 MBP Oven Baked now missing a sensor?



## ozziesironman (Jun 30, 2010)

So I bought an early 2008 MacBook Pro A1260 15" for 30 dollars. It wouldn't turn on. I figured it was the GPU issue and wanted to experiment. 
So I get it home and sure enough, it wouldn't turn on. Fans would come on, the light on front would light, but no chime or video. 

So I took it apart, took out the logic board. I cleaned the board with 99% isopropyl alcohol and removed old thermal paste. I then removed any removable plastics. 
Then I heated the oven to 355 F. made stands for the board with foil, put it on a cookie sheet, and baked it for 8 minutes. After a cool down, it still wouldn't come on. I figured oh well it was worth a shot. Left it off and upside down all night. 

This morning, I was going to do a blanket wrap with it for a few hours to heat it up. BUT...low and behold, the screen came on and it chimed. I about fell out of my seat. It stopped booting when I put a memory stick in, and seemed to be doing the whole "fans on but no display or chime" ....but when I removed the memory it booted fine. Diagnosed a bad ram stick. 

Could this have been my issue all along, and NOT a GPU problem...and the baking just didn't do anything? (I know jury is out on whether or not it actually has any effect on the solder). 
and if the GPU was ALSO the issue.... how long am I potentially looking at before the chip degrades again? has anyone figured out the science behind this? potential warning signs aside from screen distortion?

2nd... I know I hooked everything back up, but according to iStat menu, I'm missing the second GPU heatsink sensor. and the fans are blowing 100%, no matter what I set in iStat. Is that sensor an easy one to forget? and if so, which one is it? I know I plugged one in on the top, but can't remember if its supposed to be downside or not. 

as for temperatures.... after being on and streaming music for 3 hours: 
CPU die: 46c 
GPU heatsink: 57

are those about normal for this model? I used to have this exact model, but I can't remember what type of temps I got.


----------



## justmacanswers (Jun 16, 2017)

You must put new thermal grease back if you haven't. That keeps the processor cool. Many times fans kick up because the thermal grease dried up.


----------

